# Schlafittchen (Aussprache)



## Syzygy

Hallo,
wie sprecht ihr "Schlafittchen" aus? Mit "f", wie man es schreibt, oder mit "w"? Duden.de schreibt:


> Das nur in umgangssprachlichen Wendungen wie _jemanden am Schlafittchen fassen/packen_ gebräuchliche Substantiv *wird fälschlicherweise oft Schlawittchen ausgesprochen* und entsprechend geschrieben.


Dabei könnte man es doch eigentlich mit Wörtern wie Fünfer, Elfer u.a. vergleichen, oder?


----------



## Frieder

Ich benutze das Wort relativ selten (OK, fast nie). Aber _wenn _ich es benutze sage ich Schla_*f*_ittchen. Aber auch erst, seit ich weiß, wie es richtig geschrieben wird – also seit ca. 30 Jahren. In den dreißig Jahren davor habe ich, wie die meisten anderen auch, Schla_*w*_ittchen gesagt .


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Ich habe ebenfalls erst in höheren Alter gelernt, dass man das Wort mit "f" schreibt - sage aber immer noch "Schla*w*ittchen". Vermutlich ist Schneewittchen schuld.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich denke, wir haben es hier mit einem ähnlichen Assimilations-Phänomen wie bei _Fün*f*e (gerade sein lassen)_, _Düsseldor*f*er_, _Hanno*v*eraner_ zu tun, deren hier fett markierte labio-dentale Reibelaute auch von einigen Sprechern in stimmhafter Umgebung stimmhaft ausgesprochen werden.
Vgl.: Aussprache von /f/ zwischen Sonoren, insbesondere "Fünfe"


----------



## Syzygy

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare.

Auch wenn es sich wahrscheinlich mehr auf die Schreibung als auf die Aussprache bezog, hatte mich vor allem das _fälschlicherweise_ auf duden.de gestört, und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit der Aussprache "Schlawittchen" eher bei dem nicht zu rechtfertigenden "Obulus" liege oder andererseits bei konsequentem "selbständig", auch bei der Schreibung "selbstständig". Wobei ich gar nicht weiß, ob Letzteres generell gutgeheißen wird, was natürlich eine andere Frage ist.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich denke, wir haben es hier mit einem ähnlichen Assimilations-Phänomen wie bei _Fün*f*e (gerade sein lassen)_, _Düsseldor*f*er_, _Hanno*v*eraner_ zu tun, deren hier fett markierte labio-dentale Reibelaute auch von einigen Sprechern in stimmhafter Umgebung stimmhaft ausgesprochen werden.
> Vgl.: Aussprache von /f/ zwischen Sonoren, insbesondere "Fünfe"


[v] ist eigentlich auch die etymologisch korrekte Aussprache des invervokalischen /f/ (als Reflex davon z.B. auch im Englischen _one wolf_ aber _two wolves_). Im Standarddeutschen hat sich die /f/-Allophonie unter oberdeutschem Einfluss zurückgebildet. Vor allem im Norden gibt es tatsächlich noch viele Überreste dieser ursprünglichen Aussprache.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kannte auch hauptsächlich die Aussprache "Schlawittchen". Meine Eltern stammen aus dem fränkisch-izgründischen Gebiet vom Thüringer Wald. Ich weiß deshalb nicht, ob ich die Aussprache als Eigenbildung in Analogie zu Schneewittchen, aus Sachsen (Dresden) oder aus Thüringen (Haselbach/Steinach) kenne.


----------



## JClaudeK

Lhost Vokus said:


> Ich habe ebenfalls erst in höheren Alter gelernt, dass man das Wort mit "f" schreibt - sage aber immer noch "Schla*w*ittchen".


Dito.

Randbemerkung:
_Fünfer, Elfer_ spreche ich  _natürlich_  mit [f] aus.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Randbemerkung:
> _Fünfer, Elfer_ spreche _natürlich_  mit [f] aus.


Klar, *Du* schon. Kommst ja auch aus dem oberdeutschen Sprachraum. Für uns Norddeutsche ist das anders. Wir sagen _Elwer _als demselben Grund aus dem die Engländer auch _ele*v*en_ und nicht *_ele*f*en_ sagen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Klar, *Du* schon. Kommst ja auch aus dem oberdeutschen Sprachraum.


Eben deshalb mein "_natürlich_ ".


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Randbemerkung:
> _Fünfer, Elfer_ spreche _natürlich_  mit [f] aus.


Auch _Hanno*f*er/Hanno*f*eraner_?


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> [v] ist eigentlich auch die etymologisch korrekte Aussprache des* invervokalischen* /f/ (als Reflex davon z.B. auch im Englischen _one wolf_ aber _two wolves_).



Wieso dann Elwer, Fünwe, wolves? Die sind doch eigentlich nicht intervokalisch.


----------



## berndf

Eigentlich müsste es heißen "zwischen Sonoren", wie Gernot es formuliert hat. Dazu zählen dann alle stimmhaften Dauerlaute, nicht nur Vokale. Insbesondere _l, m, n _und _r_ benehmen sich vielfach wie Vokale.


----------



## Syzygy

berndf said:


> Eigentlich müsste es heißen "zwischen Sonoren". Dazu zählen dann alle stimmhaften Dauerlaute, nicht nur Vokale. Insbesondere _l, m, n _und _r_ benehmen sich vielfach wie Vokale.


Interessant, dass "Larve" trotzdem mit "f" gesprochen wird, zumal es dazu aus dem Lateinischen kommt.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Auch _Hanno*f*er/Hanno*f*eraner_?


Nein, diese spreche ich (inzwischen*)  mit "v".

* Als Kind sagte ich aber  Hanno*f*er - das weiß ich noch, weil mein Vater immer  zur "Hanno*f*er Messe" fuhr.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es bei "larvieren"? Das wird ja eigentlich mit [v] bzw "w" gesprochen. Gib es auch die "f"-Aussprache?

"Fünfe" mit "w" zu sprechen gelingt mir nicht.

Dagegen "fümfe" und "fümpfe".
Wie kommt "pf" statt "v" zustande? Wegen "m"?


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> "Fünfe" mit "w" zu sprechen gelingt mir nicht.
> 
> Dagegen "fümfe" und "fümpfe".
> Wie kommt "pf" statt "v" zustande? Wegen "m"?


In beiden Fällen liegt eine Assimilation vor.
Im ersten Fall Fünfe mit "w" [ˈfʏnvə] eine progressive bzgl. der Stimmhaftigkeit, im zweiten Fall Fünfe mit "m(p)f" [ˈfʏɱpfə]  eine regressive bzgl. des Artikulationsortes. 

Im dritten bei Wiktionary von der Graphie abweichenden Aussprachefall [ˈfʏɱvə] liegt reziproke Assimilation vor. Bei der erstgenannten (süddeutschen) Aussprache [ˈfʏnfə] liegt keinerlei Assimilation vor.

Assimilation (Phonologie) – Wikipedia


----------



## Hutschi

Danke sehr, Gernot.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich spreche "am Schlafittchen packen" stimmhaft mit [v] aus. Mit [f] habe ich es noch nie gehört. Hier ist meines Erachtens nur die Schreibweise irritierend, aber die Aussprache eigentlich durchgehend [v].

Ich spreche "fünfe mal gerade sein lassen" als [ˈfʏɱvə]. Es ist halt ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck, der nur in wenigen festen Wendungen vorkommt. Ansonsten spreche ich die Zahl "fünf" als [fʏɱf], ohne -e.

Im Göttinger Raum beginnt es wohl, dass man "fünfe" auch z.B. bei Uhrzeiten ("wir treffen uns um fünfe") oder bei der Anzahl ("wir waren fünfe") verwendet. Das ist im Hamburger Raum aber nicht idiomatisch, sondern wirkt hier dialektal.


----------



## Gernot Back

Interessant ist auch die unterschiedliche Aussprache des seemannssprachlichen _anluven_.

Ausgerechnet die süddeutsche Wörterbuch-Website dict.leo.org bietet ein intervokalisch stimmhaftes Aussprachebeispiel, während das DWDS mit Sitz in Berlin ein stimmloses liefert. Ist das bei Leo vielleicht eine durch die deutsche Graphie des Wortes _Luv_ (vgl. dessen niederländisches Etymon _loefzijde_) bedingte Hyperkorrektur? Ich selbst habe das Verb _anluven_ auch in der stimmhaften Variante gelernt, als ich vor Jahren meinen Segel-A-Schein machte (mit praktischer Prüfung fast ohne Wind auf dem Main bei Frankfurt).


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> In beiden Fällen liegt eine Assimilation vor.
> Im ersten Fall Fünfe mit "w" [ˈfʏnvə] eine progressive bzgl. der Stimmhaftigkeit, im zweiten Fall Fünfe mit "m(p)f" [ˈfʏɱpfə] eine regressive bzgl. des Artikulationsortes.
> 
> Im dritten bei Wiktionary von der Graphie abweichenden Aussprachefall [ˈfʏɱvə] liegt reziproke Assimilation vor. Bei der erstgenannten (süddeutschen) Aussprache [ˈfʏnfə] liegt keinerlei Assimilation vor.


Das würde ja voraussetzen, dass die Schreibung mit _<fünf>_ der ursprünglichen Aussprache entspräche. Ich denke, es ist eher umgekehrt, dass diese Schreibung einfach nur die süddeutsche Aussprache wiedergibt und die nord- und mitteldeutsche Aussprache halt eine andere ist. Die wahrscheinliche urgermaniche Aussprache ist [fimf] oder mit angehängtem Vokal [fimv-] (vgl. Englisch _five_).


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Das würde ja voraussetzen, dass die Schreibung mit _<fünf>_ der ursprünglichen Aussprache entspräche.


Dem ist wohl auch tatsächlich so: Das Paar dt. _fünf _vs engl. _five _wird neben  dt. _Mund_ vs engl. _mouth_ ja gerne als Standardbeispiel für den anglofriesischen Nasalschwund genannt. Dieser fand im 2./3. Jhd. in der anglofriesischen Sprachgruppe vor stimmlosen Frikativen statt: Die Nasalierung wurde dann bei gleichzeitiger Dehnung des vorausgehenden Vokals aufgegeben.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Dem ist wohl auch tatsächlich so: Das Paar dt. _fünf _vs engl. _five _wird neben dt. _Mund_ vs engl. _mouth_ ja gerne als Standardbeispiel für den anglofriesischen Nasalschwund genannt.


Darum ging es ja nicht. Ich habe English wegen des "v" erwähnt. Und das war sicher aus in Deutsch ursprünglich so. Althochdeutsch, Altsächsisch und Altenglisch hat zwischen [f] und [v] phonemisch nicht unterschieden aber es gab eine allophone Verteilung zwischen den beiden Lauten. Die moderne Schreibung im Englischen entspricht der altenglischen Aussprache aufgrund dieser allophonischen Verteilung. Die urgermanische Rekonstruktion nimmt ein _m_ und kein _n_ an. Denn auch  Altnordisch und Gotisch haben _m_ und nicht _n_. Damit wäre dann das _n _eine süddeutsche Innovation und keinesfalls ursprünglich, ebenso wie die Rückverhärtung des intervokalischen /f/=[v] zu /f/=[f].


----------

